# I Think I Know Who Taught the Egyptians Construction



## Finshaggy (Mar 11, 2014)

We don't give wild animals a lot of credit, but if you look at ancient Sumeria or Kemet, it is very obvious that they were EXTREMELY reverent towards wildlife. For example, Thoth is represented by a man with a bird head. This DOES NOT mean some bird headed alien came and taught them writing, it means someone that observed and revered birds made an ink and quill after watching a humming bird dip its nose in a flower. And that combination of wildlife and man became a mythical man named Thoth.


Now, we KNOW that Imhotep was the HUMAN BEING that invented the first pyramid, called the "step pyramid".


And we know that the Egyptians absolutely REVERED dung beetles aka Scarabs. 


They saw the Dung Beetle as a "Work in Progress" animal, just like man. They saw the Scarab turn from Egg, to Larva, to Dung Beetle, then it would construct a womb for its eggs by rolling up dung balls. Then it would lay its eggs in the balls and the cycle would continue.

I think that the Egyptians constructed Pyramids as somewhat of a womb, for the egg that was the dead pharaoh. Hoping to push it forward and help it transition to its next form, based on the Scarabs model.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 11, 2014)

And for anyone wondering, the Pyramids "Blue Prints" were made like 8000+ years ago at Nabta Playa.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have wondered how big of a pyramid modern people can build UNDER WATER.

Im sure modern people could build pyramids much bigger then the Egyptians ever could if we built pyramids UNDER WATER using huge boats with huge winches to lift up the blocks. Im sure it would be easy enough with todays technology, to build pyramids hundreds of times larger then the biggest pyramid the Egyptians ever built.

UNDER WATER pyramids, thats a good idea, why not?

~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Mar 11, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> We don't give wild animals a lot of credit, but if you look at ancient Sumeria or Kemet, it is very obvious that they were EXTREMELY reverent towards wildlife. For example, Thoth is represented by a man with a bird head. This DOES NOT mean some bird headed alien came and taught them writing, it means someone that observed and revered birds made an ink and quill after watching a humming bird dip its nose in a flower. And that combination of wildlife and man became a mythical man named Thoth.
> View attachment 3019795
> 
> Now, we KNOW that Imhotep was the HUMAN BEING that invented the first pyramid, called the "step pyramid".
> ...


that's a interesting thought


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 11, 2014)

fin every thread you make shows how far you are from reality


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 11, 2014)

robert 14617 said:


> fin every thread you make shows how far you are from reality


who's to say what is reality? anyways, it's just his take on things, his perspective...


----------



## mudminer (Mar 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have wondered how big of a pyramid modern people can build UNDER WATER.
> 
> Im sure modern people could build pyramids much bigger then the Egyptians ever could if we built pyramids UNDER WATER using huge boats with huge winches to lift up the blocks. Im sure it would be easy enough with todays technology, to build pyramids hundreds of times larger then the biggest pyramid the Egyptians ever built.
> 
> ...


Hi George. For what reason would people go to the extreme lengths and spend the ludicrous amounts of money to build underwater pyramids? What good would possibly come of it? Aside from an artificial structure for sea creatures to hang out. Which seems like a very poor return on investment.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 11, 2014)

I am in the middle of doing research for a Youtube video that will be 30+ mins long, and will show where humans have been and what they have done for the last few million years, mainly between 70,000 and 7,000 years ago. 

And animals and plants are super important to human history.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 11, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Hi George. For what reason would people go to the extreme lengths and spend the ludicrous amounts of money to build underwater pyramids? What good would possibly come of it? Aside from an artificial structure for sea creatures to hang out. Which seems like a very poor return on investment.


Its just a novel notion.

Whats the point of the Egyption pyramids or any pyramid?

The UNDER WATER PYRAMIDS can be built to remember Me, the Man Who came up with the "novel" notion. 

Im sure people could live in an UNDER WATER PYRAMID too. I would live in one if it had the correct enviornment. So the builders could make their money and then rent out the underwater homes or apartments. Im sure the renters would pay off the cost of the building in less then 10 years or so.

Plus, sometimes you need to do things just to prove that you can do it. It could be a new wonder of the world, the biggest structures man has ever built.

I could care less though, no one listens to Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its just a novel notion.
> 
> Whats the point of the Egyption pyramids or any pyramid?
> 
> ...


I think the pyramids were just a relativity experiment.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 13, 2014)

Dung Beetles may have also taught people about some tools, and the wheel.


----------



## Growan (Mar 15, 2014)

Not so much the wheel as the ball. In fact, they invented soccer.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Growan said:


> Not so much the wheel as the ball. In fact, they invented soccer.


I mean 10,000 BC you see an animal walking on top of a ball and you understand the concept of surface area, balance etc at that point.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

@Everyone
Here is an artifact of a scarab attached to the symbol of balance (Ma'at wings)
View attachment 3024626

Here is their Scarab god... A man with a Scarab for a head. If you can look at this, and not understand that they depicted people that learned from nature as "Gods" then I don't know what to tell you.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khepri

And on that page, look at the "Name in Heiroglyphs". I don't even know how to read ancient Egyptian Heiroglyphs and I can tell you that that means "Thoth Man (quill writer) that watches Dung beetles do stuff and writes about it"



> Khepri was connected with the scarab beetle (_kheprer), because the scarab rolls balls of dung across the ground, an act that the Egyptians saw as a symbol of the forces that move the sun across the sky. Khepri was thus a solar deity. Young dung beetles, having been laid as eggs within the dung ball, emerge from it fully formed. Therefore, Khepri also represented creation and rebirth, and he was specifically connected with the rising sun and the mythical creation of the world. The Egyptians connected his name with the Egyptian language verb kheper, meaning "develop" or "come into being"._


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

Please no spoiler alerts. 
There are so few mysteries left.
This one is timeless and should never be revealed.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 18, 2014)

charface said:


> Please no spoiler alerts.
> There are so few mysteries left.
> This one is timeless and should never be revealed.


No, solving this one leads to a bigger one. Where the fuck is Punt? (Land of the Gods, where Thoth etc are said to be from, and which was discovered to be more than a myth, and most likely a larger cultural center than Egypt... But no one knows where it is or was.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 18, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I mean 10,000 BC you see an animal walking on top of a ball and you understand the concept of surface area, balance etc at that point.


Shaky, Shaggy, Shaky 

Are the green mittens Nike's?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 18, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> Shaky, Shaggy, Shaky
> 
> Are the green mittens Nike's?


No, but when a human female saw that a little shit rolling beetle had clothes and she didn't, it probably sparked the first shopping spree.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 18, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> No, but when a human female saw that a little shit rolling beetle had clothes and she didn't, it probably sparked the first shopping spree.


Shiiiiiit


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 18, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> Shiiiiiit


Humans were using rocks to CARVE caves to live in. Then they would have their families live in the caves. 

You know when those cave females saw the little shit bug rolling around with a car, and hipster colored gloves they were like "Why can't you get a job like that?"


----------



## Magic M (Mar 22, 2014)

wow i want some of what your on!!!! lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 22, 2014)

Magic M said:


> wow i want some of what your on!!!! lol


Get you some life, shoot it up, smoke it, any way you can get it in your bloodstream, get you some life.


----------



## Magic M (Mar 25, 2014)

wo i got me some of that ,shot it up, smoked it up, WOW thats good shit man!!!! lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2014)

Magic M said:


> wo i got me some of that ,shot it up, smoked it up, WOW thats good shit man!!!! lol


 I used to be stoned every morning on the bus before School in 10th grade, and this girl Chelsea would always ask me if I was high then say that she smoked a big bowl of life before she got on the bus.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 11, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


>


For all you alien theorists out there, this picture could represent an Atomic power Aircraft. The Scarab and the Sun is atomic energy in play, and the God holding up the boat could be thrust.


----------



## Finshaggy (Apr 17, 2014)

I just found the last needed piece of evidence...
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21570674-insect-steers-milky-way-stars-their-eyes

Dung Beetles taught us how to follow the stars.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 19, 2014)

rsycvkb;
aesrfgxhdjtfl;.u
jkbgtuifty

claro?


----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 19, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Humans were using rocks to CARVE caves to live in. Then they would have their families live in the caves.
> 
> You know when those cave females saw the little shit bug rolling around with a car, and hipster colored gloves they were like "Why can't you get a job like that?"


Carve caves? are you out of your mind?


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2014)

If anyone wants to check out my current grow, I just started a thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/ghost-train-haze-1-bagseed-growing-dream-herbs-stress.846913/


----------

